
Show HN: Unsupervised Depth Completion from Visual-Inertial Odometry - xfei91
https://github.com/alexklwong/unsupervised-depth-completion-visual-inertial-odometry
======
xfei91
We trained a deep learning model to densify a sparse point cloud of a 3-D
scene given an RGB image of the scene. Compared to other learning methods,
ours has 80% fewer parameters while outperforming others thanks to the mesh
triangulation and linear interpolation used as pre-processing steps. The paper
describing our method has been accepted by the International Conference on
Robotics and Automation (ICRA), 2020.

